
Show HN: A Facebook Group for Solo Founders - liquimoon
Startups are tough. It's especially tough for solo founders. Having gone through Startup Chile, I understand the value in having a good community of peers.<p>So, if the value of having cofounders is really just emotional support, let's be the emotional support for one another. I've created a Facebook group for Solo Founders. Let's connect and share our experiences.<p>http://www.facebook.com/groups/390441457703323
======
hansy
Having a support group definitely helps to get stuff done.

We make private groups for founders and provide tools to help them
communicate, most notably weekly/monthly video chats.

Check us out! <http://landing.vocaltap.com/startups>

------
calbear98
It's not specifically for sole founders, but I'm on nReduce and it's a good
way to get feedback from fellow entrepreneurs.

